Why aren't game models described in part with curvatures, like CAD/vector art? - sadness2
======
db48x
Assuming you're referring to the 3D assets used by games, it's because
graphics hardware can render lots of triangles really quickly, but that same
hardware can't render curved surfaces quickly.

